# Rigs



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Has anyone been out and around Petronius, Marlin and Ram Powell lately? If so what were the fishing conditions like? Any rig workers on any of those rigs able to give some information?


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

Ran out to Petronius, Marlin, Beer Can, and the Ram last Saturday June 7th. The water was blended blue greene color. Nothing at Petronius, Marlin, or the Ram. We were marking bait from 20 ft down to 80 ft around every rig. Only hookup we had was at the beer can. Just sat up a drift line and one of the flat lines started screaming. We all assumed it was a shark but after about ten minutes a 60 pound YFT surfaced. Went to drop the gaft on him and he broke the leader boatside. Found a weedline a little north of the rigs on the way home. Nothing on it but the water looked way better. From the satalite pics iv been seening this week, it looks like the blue water is way east. Good luck out there.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If there is bait there is usually something around to eat it. I hope the bait is still there if we get a good weather window. Were you live baiting or chunking?


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

We were chunking and live baiting with big poggys. We didn't have any luck with the live bait. We ran into Double Vision, a 33 Freeman out of Orange Beach, at Ram Powell and they said they had three in the boat that they caught off of small live baits.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate the information.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Mr Bilbo, I couldn't send you the pic in PM so I posted it here.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Kim said:


> I couldn't send you the pic in PM so I posted it here.


^^^Mmmmm, fish candy!!^^^

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Kim

Is that what you're bringing Tuesday. If so, I'll stop rigging


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah Mike I put together a tray of smaller tuna lures, there may be a couple that are 6 inches but most are smaller than that. I'm going to call Justin today and see if he remembered to get me some small ballyhoo. I figure that tray of lures and some sea witches and we should about have it covered. Last time I went out every tuna strike on a big lure was a short strike. I couldn't decide if it was the lures or the select size of the ballyhoo. Every hit on a small lure (sea witch) with a small ballyhoo was a hook up. Problem was we only had a few small ballyhoo that slipped by the packers and ended up in the select packs.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mike you always go to the rigs when I'm swamped with work. I gotta quit workin so much it's messing up my fishing. Good luck out there should be great fishing.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

floorman1 said:


> mike you always go to the rigs when i'm swamped with work. I gotta quit workin so much it's messing up my fishing. Good luck out there should be great fishing.


work is for those that can't fish


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikvi said:


> work is for those that can't fish


That's cold.... but good!!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

Kim i see your assortment of lures and have 2 questions being a noobie. How do you keep the leaders coiled? rubber bands or bread ties?
What do you store that many lures in?
Thanks
I have been buying lures and have several dozen but am struggling how to store them with leaders on.
Any input from all would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I coil the leaders up and secure them with leader wraps. They are spiral cut tubes of plastic. You get some memory in the leaders storing them this way but when deployed it doesn't make a difference.

For storage I keep them in the large single compartment Plano storage boxes. I keep my lures sorted by type and brand, that way when I put together one or two bags with three or four boxes of lures (trays) I can find them easily. I have a few mixed trays of lures for when I fish on other peoples boats trying to cover as much as I can with the minimum space taken.

I'll take some close up pics later and post them so you can get a better idea of how I do it. It may not be the ideal storage solution for you or anyone else but it works for me and I'm happy with it.


----------



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

i would appreciate the pics. I've resorted to ziplock sandwich bags which are fine when landlocked but after using lures i don't want to store them in a sealed bag wet... plus they tend to blow away in wind.


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

http://www.angrymarlinoutfitters.com/products/leader-wraps

These are what he is talking about for holding the leaders in a coil. You can get them at any tackle shop.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

lulurage said:


> i would appreciate the pics. I've resorted to ziplock sandwich bags which are fine when landlocked but after using lures i don't want to store them in a sealed bag wet... plus they tend to blow away in wind.


I use one (a couple) of these

http://www.angrymarlinoutfitters.co...-bag-42-x-10-75-black-by-lobo-marine-products


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

It's expensive, but the clear try system thing works well. 5 stackable trays that fit in a 5gal bucket. I still think the blue lure bags in various sizes are just as good as anything out there.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Lulurage here are a few pics I hoped it makes it clear to you.

In the first pic, even though it's kind of blurry you can see that I used a glow in the dark plastic tube as a stiffener between the hook, SS thimble connection and leader. This helps with hook up on strikes and I think it keeps them from tangling up real bad in the trays since the hook isn't flopping all around.

In the second pic you can see the two types of plastic spiral wrap that I use to secure the leaders in a neat coil for stowage and to prevent tangles. I prefer the softer plastic spiral wrap (green one) because it's easier to use. They both work equally well.

In the third pic you can see the 35 lures that fit into the Plano box. The smaller the lures the more that will fit into the boxes.

In the fourth pic you can see that I'm trying to get everything straightened out and back where it belongs. I'm also pulling out some different lures to rig for the next tuna trip. I'll be setting up a bunch with a long hook set to get the hooks back another three inches or so.

In the fifth pic you can see that I use a smaller Plano box that goes into my jig/bottom fishing bag to hold sinkers and some lures (just in case) and the hooks, rigs and other things are stored in zip lock bags and put into the bag on top of the box.

In the sixth pic you can see that they are some of the larger Black Bart lures and they store neatly in the box. All of my lures except for the largest Marlin lures and teasers are stored in Plano boxed. The Humongous lures are stowed in a bag with out the Plano boxes.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Kim: Thanks for posting your pics of some of your tackle....it really makes me feel good!

It makes feel good that there is someone out there with an addiction to lures as bad (or worse) than myself. 

It will also help when the wife gripes about my tackle too.


----------



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

Kim thanks for the great advice. I went to the 1 and only saltwater tackle shop in Dallas looking for the lure wraps...... prior to my arrival an older man dropped off 15 rods and reels and 2 coolers full of offshore lures. I now need a second reel bag for the 3 reels i purchased along with rods and 1 cooler full of lures etc..... still need the leader wraps.... and a bunch more tackle boxes.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't use reel bags because all my reels are on rods, no ideas about those. I recommend the soft tackle bags rather than the plastic type tackle boxes. The soft bags with Plano boxes and you can get three to four boxes into each bag depending on bag height. PlaneToSea posted a site where the spiral wraps can be ordered from online. Good luck and get it set up to how it works well for you and then tell us what you did.


----------

